# what is yor favorit VW ever? o must have VW?



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

*What is your favorite VW ever? Or must have VW?*

please do not say the one u own, unless it really is. if you can please post PICs. 

Passat CC station wagon.  A man can dream.

On the real R32 MKIV.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

MK3 GTI VR6...the one car that vw built that actually matters...
and yes its the one i own as well


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

Mk3 Jetta vr6. My favorite ever.. :beer:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

id have to honestly say the one i have...

however given the time and money i wouldnt mind having a mk1 jetta coupe, awd swapped, with my engine. lol as stated before a man can dream


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

seems MK3 is WINNING:beer:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

mk4 .:R imo

edit: or mkI jetta coupe


----------



## zofovw (Aug 17, 2003)

European B7 passat variant with the 3.0 TDI and 4- motion.

Perfect!


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd have to say its a tie between this one:









and this one:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Its a tie for me. These are the two cars I'd most like to own - Period. :beer:


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

mk 2 Jetta,as it was my first of many VWs...


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

pretty much anything with more that 4 or 5 cylinders. preferably a VR6 (i dont care what year or how many valves, give me a VRsex and ill be one happy camper). I'd love to find a Volkswagen Thing and swap engines with my VR6 though, so i guess that would be my favorite VW or "dream car", if you will.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

AndrewJoan said:


> pretty much anything with more that 4 or 5 cylinders. preferably a VR6 (i dont care what year or how many valves, give me a VRsex and ill be one happy camper). I'd love to find a Volkswagen Thing and swap engines with my VR6 though, so i guess that would be my favorite VW or "dream car", if you will.


i agree with a vr6, but in a mk3 golf chassis
and the best part is, there attainable, id pay 300 k for a minty one:laugh::heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

MKIII????????? I GUESS  

you all know that There are MKIV out there???


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

MKI coupe










MKII golf


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

wwtd said:


> MKIII????????? I GUESS
> 
> you all know that There are MKIV out there???


all mk4 owners are trying to get into mk3's currently:laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

i3rent said:


> MKI coupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> all mk4 owners are trying to get into mk3's currently:laugh:


:bs:

mkiii's are ugly. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> all mk4 owners are trying to get into mk3's currently:laugh:


hahaha, i guess I'll just stick wit Passats. As humans we are supposed to move forward no backwards, example; MK uno, MK dos, MK tres, MK quattro(i know, lol), and so on, no all the way around. lol


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

Scirocco R


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Must have? An aircooled bug. 

Favorite? That's tough. But I do love my Mk1 Jetta TD  Rare car. Not too many people even know you could get one turbo from the factory. 51mpg highway. Mmm.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I find myself extremely attracted to MK4 R32's. :heart:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

*My Favs*

The CC, which I have 



And a Red 2008 R32 would be awesome. Im in love with that car


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Ilala819 said:


> The CC, which I have
> 
> 
> 
> :


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
really nice car, I wish they had a CC avant.

are you planning on getting wheels?


----------



## Juhuts (Dec 21, 2011)

Any Volkswagen which is powered with six/five cylinders in VR position  But most of them i would like to have R32 V golf or MK III synchro VR6 wagon golf.


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

wwtd said:


> MKIII????????? I GUESS
> 
> you all know that There are MKIV out there???


Haha mk 3 handles wayy better antis a lot lighter. Looks sexier too :heart:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

wwtd said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> really nice car, I wish they had a CC avant.
> 
> are you planning on getting wheels?


Thanks, well as of now not really, maybe next year Ill get some :wave:


----------



## scirocco_rich (Dec 21, 2011)

*My R is my fave VW so far*


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

scirocco_rich said:


>


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

i3rent said:


> :bs:
> 
> mkiii's are ugly. :thumbup::thumbup:


seems your the ONLY one who thinks so...:screwy:
MK3's are by far the sexiest golf's ever made...


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> seems your the ONLY one who thinks so...:screwy:
> MK3's are by far the sexiest golf's ever made...


And THE SEXIEST JETTA'S 

:beer::beer:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

MKIII VR Jetta


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

sk8too said:


> MKIII VR Jetta


 
i have seen what you've done with your car, and you made it look so much better than how nasty it looked before. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

MKIV .:R32, and my MKV Wolfsburg


----------



## Volksubishi (Nov 14, 2011)

This X 1,000,000 :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Volksubishi said:


> This X 1,000,000 :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ill drive that any day.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

^^^^^^^
thing handles like crap:laugh:
looks like poop also:thumbdown:


----------



## A-to-the-K (Jun 11, 2010)

A Phaeton W12, while my friends drive me around town. 

King of the castle!


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Mk3 VR6 gti- great car over all look, feel, strength, sounds awesome.
Mk4 R32- you really feel great in it and know your driving a .:R sounds sick
Mk3 Mulberry- one of the best vw colors out 
Mk4 Jazz Blue 20th- color is awesome 
But I have to say for design and originality to this day of still getting looks would have to be a MK3 Harlequin


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

joebags said:


> Mk3 VR6 gti- great car over all look, feel, strength, sounds awesome.
> Mk4 R32- you really feel great in it and know your driving a .:R sounds sick
> Mk3 Mulberry- one of the best vw colors out
> Mk4 Jazz Blue 20th- color is awesome
> But I have to say for design and originality to this day of still getting looks would have to be a MK3 Harlequin


MK3 GOLF forever:beer::heart:


----------



## wbx6dan (Dec 4, 2011)

*w12 concept car*

evening gents it would have to be this one for me ill keep lookin:heart:


----------



## lhcVdub (Dec 18, 2007)

fav ever.. The mk1 rabbit pick-up aka the caddy


Must have.. a mk1 GTI or Type 2


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

my dream volkswagen would have to be an mk5 r32


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

I could pick a favorite among many. I really loved my 84 GLI. My Westy camper was a lot of fun. I sold VW's for 10 years and I drove many as a demo that could qualify. The 88 Scirocco 16V was really nice. I had a first generation Passat with a 5speed that I hated to give up.

I had one a 84 Quantum just like this one.










I never was a real big fan of the 5 cyl later ones but this one with a 4 cyl and 5 speed was great. I'd easily get 40 mpg. That's considered pretty good today in a diesel. If I could find a really nice low mileage one today for a reasonable price I'd snap it up.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

I truly do own my favorites...

Triple-white Cabriolet... wanted the car since I first saw one in the very early '80s; it was my dream car. Finally got one at age 15 1/2 and will never get rid of it.








:heart:

Vanagon Westfalia... wanted one of these too as a kid; even had (have) the Hot Wheels Sunagon that I played with regularly. The parents of my best friend in elementary school had a late '70s Bus Westfalia. Always thought they were the best travel vehicles ever. Kept lusting after the Vanagon Westies over on The Samba for years. Always thought it would be a pipe-dream that I'd ever own one... long story short, dreams do come true.








:heart:




ZACHER3tuning said:


> all mk4 owners are trying to get into mk3's currently:laugh:


:bs:

This Mk4 owner would rather own a Dasher than a Mk3.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

kamzcab86 said:


> I truly do own my favorites...
> 
> Triple-white Cabriolet... wanted the car since I first saw one in the very early '80s; it was my dream car. Finally got one at age 15 1/2 and will never get rid of it.
> 
> ...


 i doubt that...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Mk1 Scirocco S and 89 Jetta GLI Wolfsburg (Helios)


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I had one a 84 Quantum just like this one.











:snowcool::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart::snowcool:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i doubt that...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

wwtd said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


really a dasher over a clean mk3 gti vr6:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> really a dasher over a clean mk3 gti vr6:screwy::facepalm:


Yes, really. The Mk3s, especially the Golfs, are dead last on my favorite water-pumper VW list. Oh, and my Mk4 has a VR6 in it... no way in hell would I trade down for an older and, IMO, uglier VR6 model. :screwy:








:thumbup:
Dasher... precursor to the Quantum and Passat; a classic in its own right. ^That fine diesel specimen sold on eBay for $6100. 









The only two good things about ^that car: the engine and the wheels.

Honestly, I equate your "Mk3 and nothing else!" mantra with those self-righteous religious zealots who come to my door trying to convince me that their religion is better than any other. Love Mk3s? Fine, but stop shoving it down everyone's throats. eace:


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

This was my introduction. and my favorite ever.


----------



## zofovw (Aug 17, 2003)

R36...gorgeous!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart:


zofovw said:


> R36...gorgeous!


I wish. I have a B6 avant.:heart::heart:

does anyone know why VW didn't release the R36 in the US?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

One day............


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

..Why would I not say the one I own? Thats why I got it

MKIII GTI or Jetta VR6. Not that it is the best out of the box..but because of its cheap and reliable platform that handles upgrades well. I don't think VW has ever made a single car I would want stock


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

My buddy got a Sirocco... back in 89....I think it was a 82 or 83? Anyways...Ever since then, Ive loved ALL VW vehicles. I have a 2012 CC Rline currently, past...07 Passat, and 00 Jetta. But my fave is a bus down in Ft.Laud Fla at a dealer...The owner has 3 busses and 2 bugs...I drool every time I go to that dealer.



























Sorry...no pics of my Jetta 
sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, if I had more money, this:










It was badged a VW in Europe...

Otherwise, my 1981 Scirocco wins. And it will be even better with the Heron engine I am building. :thumbup:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

I've always wanted a Mk2 GTI (one day - once I get my garage). :thumbup:

Not My Car; But It Looks Good:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I've owned it for over 7 years for a reason...










I like any tastefully modded VW though. I prefer hatchbacks. I own 2 of them. Mk1 Jetta Coupes are pretty cool though and I've always wanted a Rabbit pickup.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

wwtd said:


>


!! What model is that?? I think I might have to buy it!! Wow!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldinSloe (Dec 11, 2011)

Any VW that doesn't require Zacher3tuning to post the MK3 is better. Over and over.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


> !! What model is that?? I think I might have to buy it!! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it was a past concept? Definitely not in production...


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Corrado


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

My favorite VW ever? It is the one for which I chose my Username, a 1967 Deluxe Bus. It is my Dream Car. My favorite Westy is a 1971 with the spare up front on the nose. For a long time, a 67 Westy dominated my thoughts but the upgraded front brakes and front suspension of the 71 combined with the upright motor was just too much. And, the 71 has a full length pop-top with a cot up there for an extra sleeping position.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ Bus FTW^^


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

I own a 01 vw jetta gls but I want a mk4 r32...the r32 is my favorite

This is mine had it bout a year still working on it, yeah slow progress but money is tight


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I would have to say a 1952 type 1 cabriolet.

I had one very similar to this that my father and I restored in the late 80's I miss that car.


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

^ Badfish :laugh:

old:
Raddo
MK1 coupe
caddy

new:
Scirocco


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, that mk4 :screwy:

On topic, I'd have to say Corrado :heart:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> seems your the ONLY one who thinks so...:screwy:
> MK3's are by far the sexiest golf's ever made...


No, they're pretty ugly.


----------



## SCPASSAT4MO (Nov 22, 2005)

the Corrado SLC

and my 2006 Touareg V10 TDI


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

R50


----------



## 02VWGLS (Sep 6, 2010)

*Body Kit*

What kind of body kit is that, how much is it!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

02VWGLS said:


> What kind of body kit is that, how much is it!


 for what???


----------



## ThatVRbubble (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd have to say mk4 .:R 32.. i rode in one when i was younger and ever since.. ive loved vw's!


----------



## MontereyDave (Feb 5, 2012)

My favorite really is my W8 4Motion 6-speed manual:




























If it were obtainable my favorite would be the Touareg W12 twin turbo:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

By far my favorite:


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Me personally, I would say a Rabbit GTi. It is my fav vw ever built...that being said I have had 3 Rabbit GTi's and also had a mk1 Jetta GLi as well...and in the 15+ vw's I have owned over the past 10 years I would say what it kinda comes down to is where the car is built. I have always seemed to find the German vw's hold up better over time, and just seem to be more solid.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

dacolino said:


> Me personally, I would say a Rabbit GTi. It is my fav vw ever built...that being said I have had 3 Rabbit GTi's and also had a mk1 Jetta GLi as well...and in the 15+ vw's I have owned over the past 10 years I would say what it kinda comes down to is where the car is built. I have always seemed to find the German vw's hold up better over time, and just seem to be more solid.


when you say rabbit gti is your fav, im assuming you mean mk1, and not the mk5 rabbit,correct:thumbup:


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

wwtd said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ill drive that any day.


No you won't, only one made.


----------



## alb123 (Jan 29, 2012)

It would be the mk2 gti love that car.


----------



## boyp236 (Feb 13, 2012)

*4th gen.*

MK IV is the best hands down!!!


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

boyp236 said:


> MK IV is the best hands down!!!


im assuming you've never owned a mk3...im guessing the mk4 is your first vw, no


----------



## boyp236 (Feb 13, 2012)

2nd to be exact!!


----------



## eimajamie (Jul 29, 2008)

Nardo 
Only cause I will never be able to own one

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MontereyDave (Feb 5, 2012)

I happened to discover a new favorite VW today on eBay - check out the 1 of 1 Ruf Bug! 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/?cmd...m=170780342629&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#v4-43


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Has to be the Corrado vr6.


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

I would have to say Passats (B4 to B6), I've has them all and I've loved them.


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mk1's!!! But for a few that I haven't owned yet: a fully outfitted and lifted syncro westfalia or a slammed 23 window deluxe with a 911 poweplant & polished Porsche alloys.


----------



## hfiles2011 (Dec 5, 2011)

Volksubishi said:


> This X 1,000,000 :thumbup:





wwtd said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ill drive that any day.


 :thumbup::thumbup:this even though hatchbacks really arent my thing. :heart::heart:


----------



## excelevant (Aug 9, 2011)

R36 wagon 

or 

Make fun of me all you want.. 

V8 TDI.. 8 spd, 380? HP, 590 lb-ft, avg 25.8 mpg


----------



## Viveka (Feb 21, 2012)

Optioned out Touareg  

MkII GTI with VR6 :thumbup::thumbup: 

1966 Type 2 camper :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my VW is my favorite 

87 Vw Passat Gt Syncro (Quantum syncro wagon) 



















right now on hold for a full restoration 

and my 2. favorite car is my second vw  

07 Vw Polo Gti Cup Edition


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

Not fair. 

It's like asking a fat guy "what's your favorite ice cream?"


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

ArcticFox said:


> Has to be the Corrado vr6.


 for sure. I wish that I still had my baby


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

kamzcab86 said:


> Honestly, I equate your "Mk3 and nothing else!" mantra with those self-righteous religious zealots who come to my door trying to convince me that their religion is better than any other. Love Mk3s? Fine, but stop shoving it down everyone's throats. eace:


 :laugh: He is on a personal mission it seems.. Must really suck to know your life mission is destined to sink faster than the titanic. 

My favorite factory vw ever is the Mk2 Rallye.. 

The must have would have to be my own as it was built with my favorite vw related parts. If not I would build another, awd version of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the MKII GTI, just because that was the first car I was not quite old enough to have and could not quite afford it even when I was. It was just out of reach.


----------



## taysteves (Mar 16, 2012)

W12. Agreed


----------



## A2Firemuff (Jun 4, 2007)

R36 turbo awd mk2


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

scirocco_rich said:


>


yeah this style scirocco is the best


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

I LOOOOVE my GTI! 

But if I could get my hands on a Touareg V-10, that'd be the shiznit! For anyone who hasn't driven one, it feels like you're driving a sedan from the cockpit.

Someone once said, "The Touareg V-10 does 0-60 in about 4 seconds... even while tied to a tree..." 

Either this or an Eos, just for the novelty of the hideaway roof


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

Quoted from Wikipedia:

"The Volkswagen Touareg [ˈtuːaʁɛɡ] is a mid-size crossover SUV produced by German automaker Volkswagen since 2002. The vehicle was named after the Tuareg people, a Berber-speaking group in North Africa.[1] *Touareg V10 holds the world record for the heaviest load towed by a passenger car, pulling a Boeing 747 as part of an advertising campaign*.[2]"


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

Hands down!!!


----------



## Born²VW (Jan 29, 2012)

Volkswagen Kommandeurwagen Typ 877

This would probably be my most desired VW. 4x4 Elite VW.




























Ha. Something I made for fun.


----------



## 1972VWJoy (Mar 26, 2012)

VW Type 3 Fastback

I owned one from 1975 - 1979. Always wanted another one and just got one about three weeks ago. I'm loving this car.


----------



## 2CoupeLove (Oct 15, 2011)

91 Jetta Coupe!!!

Favorite body style ever. of course big bumper.

dont hate its the one i own :heart:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I always wanted wagon on air. And that is my. **** yea.


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

Any color would do... :thumbup: 



















Or Black GTI VR6 MKIII, Dragon Green GLX MKIII, Black or Blue Corrado SLC, MKII Scirocco, Silverstone Grey 24v (GTI MKIV) Beetle Turbo S, lol they're all good except 2.slooows


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

what about this one?????


----------



## untchble (Oct 6, 2007)

mkIII VR6, wish I could have kept it


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

mk1 :heart: always wanted one, gotta get my current gti up to par before investing in one :beer:


----------



## weltyrr (May 14, 2012)

*The One that Got Away*

After owning a couple of early beetles, two Scirrocos, a Rabbit Pick Up, a Rabbit Deisel, three Jetta's including a MK3 Vr6, a MK3 GTI, a New Beetle, two Passats (yes one was a wagon), a MKIV R32, a New Beetle Convertible and a MKV R32 (the VW we currently own); I have to go with the MKIV R32. I only had it for 18 months (12,000 miles) when a dealer offered me what I paid for it. Should have never sold it.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

lipprandt35 said:


> !! What model is that?? I think I might have to buy it!! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


The top one is the VW BlueSport Concept, reportedly being considered for production pending VW's ability to get Audi and Porsche to agree to make their own versions on the same chassis in order to spread costs around and increase potential profits. Audi is resisting because it already has the TT. Porsche is resisting because they have the Boxster and don't yet see the need for another roadster priced below the entry level Boxster.

The bottom one is the older VW Concept R. You can tell it's older because it uses the MKV generation design language with the chrome waterfall grill. The BlueSport and the Concept R are basically both sporty roadsters. VWAG has seemingly been mulling the idea of making one for a bit of a while now. With their increasing sales success in our market (North America), they finally appear to be poised to spring all of the niche products on us that they've been teasing us with for the past decade, so maybe if the stars all line up and we're lucky, the BlueSport roadster might become a reality. (And maybe the Alltrack a couple posts up also.)

As for me, I would just really like a manual transmission, four door version of the MKV R32 (which is unavailable in our market), preferably in black (a color not chosen for the 2008 run of R32's). This would make me happy enough to offset my annoyance at the really awful fuel economy of the VR6 (granted, I have a very heavy foot).


----------



## yolo. (Mar 26, 2012)

either the phaeton or the new golf R  i want them both.


----------



## snakeye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gotta be a silver 03 silver Jetta TDI GLS wagon with black cloth interior. I'd sell my soul for a brand new one.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

a 23 window bus :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ElectricalBill (May 1, 2012)

It was my Grandfather's. (He actually won it!) 1972 Westphalia (sp?) camper! We took it everywhere! What great times! Fished everywhere on the West Coast. I learned to drive in a 65' Bug taught by my Grandfather @ a very early age. Back to VW 2012 w/my new Golf!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Nearly every VW I have owned has been a real pleasure to own.

My 2002 Jetta TDI manual wagon was a great car; 53 mpg, loads of fun.

2004 Passat 1.8 tiptronic wagon. Very elegant, w/leather. smooth riding, the Audi in her was very evident.

2010 Routan,... nuff said, but may be the worst car I have owned in over 40 years of automobile ownership. Not really a VW, so...

2011 Touareg Exec (currently own).. magnificent piece of machinery. This may be the best VW I have owned.

2009 Jetta S manual 2.5L Sportswagen. Great, low cost go to work car. Never let us down, 27 mpg overall. (should have kept this one)

2012 Golf R- just took delivery, too soon to tell.

2008 R32. (currently own) Awesome GT vehicle. Can drive this thing 12 hours at a time and still feel refreshed enough to keep going. The WOW factor cannot be beat.

But my overall favorite has to be my 2003 EV Eurovan. What an awesome, awesome beast. It took my family and I to SoCal and back 4 years in a row from NW OH. 17 hour straight marathons were the norm on the last leg of the way home (Oklahoma City to Toledo, OH area), with no complaints from the van or its passengers. I thought that the van was as loaded as it could be with passengers and gear when we left home, but we still managed to bring back 1/2 of California in terms of rocks (my wife is a science teacher!) every year. It went places that non SUVs shouldn't have been. It had sportscar like handling (for a van) and really out-handled my Passat. 18 -19 mpg, fully loaded at 65+mph. Plenty of passing power, too. Need a new rototiller? No problem, just pop out the seats and you're good to go. Same for the huge, 2 piece Craftsmen tool chest I bought. Need to take 7 passengers to dinner? The Eurovan has it covered. I loved that car. For the most part, it only required basic maintenance.. synthetic oil every 10K, brakes and tires, and tranny service around 35K and 70K, shocks at 70K. It threw an occasional code from a cold start, easily cleared with VagCom, typically in late fall and early spring. The only reason I traded it in was because of age, and the difficulty I was having finding someone to work on it. With the traveling we do, the prospects of being many miles from home with a major mechanical issue raised concerns. In retrospect, I should have kept the van. I lost more in what I received in trade when I got rid of my Routan after 1 year of ownership!


----------



## jbhvr6 (Apr 24, 2012)

MontereyDave said:


> My favorite really is my W8 4Motion 6-speed manual:


Guhhh, you suck...


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

*I'm po folk*

But I got this, my favorite VW evar cause its mine yes. I have always rather liked VWs but Fred here was kind of a surprise find at the right place and time. I haven't enjoyed driving this much in something that I owned ever before. Had a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R before, that was totally stock, going back in time but actually upward in quality with a 20 year old car that was babied by its previous owner.


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

THIS BEAST NO DOUBT


----------



## DuB-4-LiFe (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ :facepalm:


Sent from tapatalk cause Neil convinced me to get it  and cause spencer hates it


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

I've always wanted a MK2 turbo diesel and a MK3 GLX... It's taken me 4 years to aquire these cars but I am very very very happy with my purchases


----------



## ryanorion16 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Mk IV GTI*

Gotta say my favorite has and will always be the ride that got me into VWs, the Mk IV GTI. Absolute pinnacle in my humble opinion. Even bone stock, it has class.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

I have always been a fan of VW's as far back when I was Freshman In High school (1988) :laugh: There was this guy at that time, that had a MK1 GTI, and From there on VW Fanatic I had become. 

I have had 5 VW's thus far, and My current and I am the original owner of my VW MKIV *.:R32*


----------



## mk3 meow (May 24, 2012)

any mk3 golf or gti. I searched for one for months & couldn't find one that wasn't a piece of junk and/or rust bucket so I had to settle for a jetta


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

The A59 









As far as production vehicles go, I'd have to say the MkIV R32.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

mk3 meow said:


> any mk3 golf or gti. I searched for one for months & couldn't find one that wasn't a piece of junk and/or rust bucket so I had to settle for a jetta


 i looked for one for 8 years...mk3 gti vr6 forever. 
i currently own a MINT one owner, low mileage, RUST free example.i bought it sight unseen,and dont regret a thing.you have to buy a mk3 from the west coast, there examples dont have rust... 

the mk3 gti vr6 is the BEST watercooled vw ever built...:heart: 

mine currently under construction...


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Hands down the VW Quantum Syncro Wagon!!! Mine is an 86, in red. The car has the inline 5 cyl engine, 5spd stick and all-wheel drive with dual differential locks. I've owned and driven a lot of VW's and this is my favorite.


----------



## mk3 meow (May 24, 2012)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i looked for one for 8 years...mk3 gti vr6 forever.
> i currently own a MINT one owner, low mileage, RUST free example.i bought it sight unseen,and dont regret a thing.you have to buy a mk3 from the west coast, there examples dont have rust...
> 
> the mk3 gti vr6 is the BEST watercooled vw ever built...:heart:
> ...


 LOVE the color! :thumbup: 

i was in a situation where time was ticking and i needed to buy a car and had 2500 cash so that kind of pushed me to the jetta as well. don't get me wrong, i LOVE my car, but i get bummed when i see golfs/gtis driving around. i'm hoping one day i can get into one! maybe even clean up my jetta a bit and trade for one when i have more time to look


----------



## nodashi (Mar 20, 2012)

2012 golf with awd and the CC looks nice


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Definately a tie between a Mk4 and a Mk2. Both of these are mine:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

danielstdi said:


> THIS BEAST NO DOUBT


:what:_That's your favorite?..ever?? :facepalm:..this makes me curious to what you've done to your car_






AndrewDaniels said:


>



:heart:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

A mk2 Scirocco.


----------



## Lex lurker (Feb 29, 2012)

my dream one is a mkiv r32 jazz blue to be specific 










but im pretty happy with my current mkiii gti


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

i want the w12 (bently motor) mk6 gti.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

1.- Mk3 Jetta VR6 
2.- Mk4 R32 
3.- B7 Passat wgn 3.6 4motion 
4.- Tie Mk2 GLI & Mk5 Jetta


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Late 80's 16v Scirocco absolute top of my list 

finally own one.... 
 

Also would like to own a VR6 MK3 GTI or MK3 JETTA GLI


----------



## Ponefish (Mar 31, 2008)

Mk3's will always be my favorite, but I will never buy another one unless its a harle


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Ponefish said:


> Mk3's will always be my favorite, but I will never buy another one unless its a harle


 if there your fav, why not get one


----------



## Ponefish (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't afford 2 cars right now and the mk6 is reliable. The Harle would be my garage queen if I got one.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

The scirocco of course any year wish they'd bring the new one over


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

Ponefish said:


> Can't afford 2 cars right now and the mk6 is reliable. The Harle would be my garage queen if I got one.


 theres always room for a mk3 gti...can the mk6...


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> theres always room for a mk3 gti...can the mk6...


 Do you ever actually read what you post and think to yourself how stupid you sound?:sly:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Do you ever actually read what you post and think to yourself how stupid you sound?:sly:


 If your fav car ever is a mk3, but you own a mk6, makes sense to trade out to a mk3._f that is confusing to you, well you need more help than i can offer. 
All my Mk3's are just as reliable as anything vw sells new, or used..._


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> MK3 GTI VR6...the one car that vw built that actually matters...
> and yes its the one i own as well


 You're an egotistical idiot. I hope someone posts where you live so I can smash the rear quarters on your car with an 8 pound sledge hammer.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

zrace07 said:


> You're an egotistical idiot. I hope someone posts where you live so I can smash the rear quarters on your car with an 8 pound sledge hammer.


 and to think your a firefighter 
your suppose to help people, not break there belongings... 
why would you want to vandalize my car


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

:facepalm: Can someone explain to me as to why I can't make it one ****ing day on these forums without zachershltbox boasting about his POS car? 

I can go on ****ing honda-tech and probably find him posting about it. :banghead:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> and to think your a firefighter
> your suppose to help people, not break there belongings...
> why would you want to vandalize my car


 I don't condone vandalizing anyone's car/house:thumbdown: but did you ever see a house after a fire fighting crew goes through it? They typically destroy a lot of stuff in the process.... But in your case I really wouldn't care and game over zacher there's a black Gti in the classifieds that's way nicer than yours:thumbup: take the Hella green tails off your car too they look like garbage... You have horrible taste if you thought they looked good:facepalm:


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I don't condone vandalizing anyone's car/house:thumbdown: but did you ever see a house after a fire fighting crew goes through it? They typically destroy a lot of stuff in the process.... But in your case I really wouldn't care and game over zacher there's a black Gti in the classifieds that's way nicer than yours:thumbup: take the Hella green tails off your car too they look like garbage... You have horrible taste if you thought they looked good:facepalm:


 yeah, game over for me, that black car is way nicer...way cleaner as well...crazy  
oh wait to bad i hate black cars,and the green tails are sold...i now have hella reds, thanks for the advice though...I really take everything people say here to heart:laugh:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

sweetrocco420 said:


> there's a black Gti in the classifieds that's way nicer than yours:thumbup:


 
link?


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> I don't condone vandalizing anyone's car/house:thumbdown: but did you ever see a house after a fire fighting crew goes through it? They typically destroy a lot of stuff in the process.... But in your case I really wouldn't care and game over zacher there's a black Gti in the classifieds that's way nicer than yours:thumbup: take the Hella green tails off your car too they look like garbage... You have horrible taste if you thought they looked good:facepalm:


 i mean look how much cleaner the bay is on the black car, and how much nicer his paint is over mine...


----------



## NTmK3 (Oct 12, 2011)

LoL....wow opcorn:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

ZACHER3tuning said:


> i mean look how much cleaner the bay is on the black car, and how much nicer his paint is over mine...


 :facepalm: gtfo seriously and grow up please:thumbup: your supposedly in your thirties and you act like a 16yr old kid that just got his liscence you sir can lick the sweat from my taint:thumbup: 

Back on topic though, I really enjoy the 3.6 fsi touareg but have been contemplating on a new tdi one, they look super aggressive for a suv


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> :facepalm: gtfo seriously and grow up please:thumbup: your supposedly in your thirties and you act like a 16yr old kid that just got his liscence you sir can lick the sweat from my taint:thumbup:
> 
> Back on topic though, I really enjoy the 3.6 fsi touareg but have been contemplating on a new tdi one, they look super aggressive for a suv


learn how to spell, and enjoy your own nasty taint:laugh:
btw, its licenseeace:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:facepalm: I'm well aware of how it's spelled... Point and case of growing up though, don't you have kids and a wife instead of sitting on the computer all the time or is she out with another dude cause she realized your a giant toolbag:thumbup:


----------



## psod (Jun 6, 2012)

'92 Passat G60 Syncro Wagon
Mk2 Golf GTi 16v
Mk1 Scirocco
Mk1 Jetta


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> :facepalm: I'm well aware of how it's spelled... Point and case of growing up though, don't you have kids and a wife instead of sitting on the computer all the time or is she out with another dude cause she realized your a giant toolbag:thumbup:


were both actually laughing at your dumb ass:laugh:
troll away **** head:wave:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

U mad bro?:laugh: far from a troll I do more than just detail my cars:thumbup: gtfo nobody cares anymore everytime I see you post it's never anything knowledgable. All it is is you ranting and raving about how the mk3 gti is the best car in the world and while I would never get rid of mine, I do know there are way better cars that were produced such as the scirocco. While the gti has character and a lil pep, I still prefer my older car cause it handles far superior, or my touareg when luxury or 4x4 is needed:thumbup: your willing to pay 400$ for a plate tub:screwy: you're a fuken idiot... You can buy a full oem cl euro hatch for that...

Do audi's count in this? Cause I just read on article on the Tt rs and I would def like to get into one of them:thumbup:


----------



## 1996VWGolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Do Want!


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

1996VWGolf said:


> Do Want!


Brazilian market VW Saveiro?


----------



## 1996VWGolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes sir but no with all the "Lets go climb a rock" gear :laugh: they seem to be getting into Mexico too so might be easy for me to nationalize it....then it goes on to getting it stanced  if you know what i mean:what:


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

Wouldn't trade my MK1.5 Cabriolet for anything. Except maybe a DeLorean.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)




----------

